# Dog Hair Tool for the House Carpets



## Taxboy

I know the Lily brush is getting lots of attention for cars but are these and similar designed for the tough close weave of vehicle carpets ?
I'm looking for a tool I can use on the stair carpet and corners the vacuum doesn't work well on. 

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookeh

I bought this one or one very similar anyway. Works perfectly in the cars too.


----------



## ollienoclue

We have a Miele cat and dog, with the mini turbobrush thingy I use on the stairs. Sounds like a chainsaw revving up.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

There's a large Lily Brush apparently, that might help? Stauffer Garage raves about the Lily Brush....but then seems to have changed to use something else recently. I think any silicon brush sort of thing will see you right.

I also have the Miele that's mentioned in the post above and can attest as to how good it is.


----------



## beambeam

I bought one of these Lily brushes on the back of this thread. Works well enough in the rear of the car!


----------



## alanr

Shark. Pet and hair. Fantastic


----------



## grunty-motor

Mrs just bought a Shark Anti Hair...........picks up sooooo much more hair than the dyson v6 animal


----------

